# # 6 cylinder not firing



## Bigdog (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi all, I have a 92 maxima GXE SOHC. It has approximately 105K miles. #6 cylinder isn't firing. Just performed a tune-up on it about 3 months ago. Checked the plug, wires, cap and rotor. all okay. When I pulled the plug there was a small amount of oily residue on the plug but not that much. Cleaned the plug, reinstalled and still no firing. Thinking it may be an injector problem. Pulled the codes from the ECU and self diagnosis indicated no codes. Do you know of any simple :thumbup: way of checking injectors? I hope that is the problem and not blowby. Any assistance would be appreciated. Bigdog.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Bigdog said:


> Hi all, I have a 92 maxima GXE SOHC. It has approximately 105K miles. #6 cylinder isn't firing. Just performed a tune-up on it about 3 months ago. Checked the plug, wires, cap and rotor. all okay. When I pulled the plug there was a small amount of oily residue on the plug but not that much. Cleaned the plug, reinstalled and still no firing. Thinking it may be an injector problem. Pulled the codes from the ECU and self diagnosis indicated no codes. Do you know of any simple :thumbup: way of checking injectors? I hope that is the problem and not blowby. Any assistance would be appreciated. Bigdog.


CHeck resistance on the injector . Should be around 10-14 ohms .


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

In an overhead valve engine, the oil may be entering the combustion chamber by flowing past worn valve guides or valve guide seals. If the vehicle has an automatic transmission, a likely cause of wet-fouled plugs is a defective vacuum modulator that is allowing transmission fluid to enter the chamber. On high-mileage engines, check for worn rings or excessive cylinder wear. The best solution is to correct the problem and replace the plugs with the specified type.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Injectors spray gas which evaporates, not oil so fuel injectors are most likely your problem. If there is oil on the plug it will not fire. Before more damage is done I suggest mechanic.


----------

